# Attic venting options



## Bob_T (Jun 20, 2009)

We have several bids to replace our roofing but are a little confused on the best option for venting the attic.

The house is about 1200 sf with the roof area being about 1600 sf, the pitch of the roof is 4/12. We live in Tucson as far as climate goes.

The existing roofing is the cheap 3 tab asphalt shingles, and has several air vents coming out of the roof.

So far all of the bids we have maintain the current style of venting except the bid we got from Home Depot, they want to get rid of the old vents and install a ridge vent along with the corresponding vents under the eaves.

On the one hand we like that idea because the existing vents really clutter up the look of the roof as the house is viewed from the street. The idea of a ridge vent sure seems logical as far as the air coming in the attic under the eaves and as the warm air rises it comes out the ridge vent but then I stumble on this website ( http://www.savenrg.com/venting.htm ) that argues against ridge vents and recommends dormer vents.
If we went with the dormer style vents we would want to put them on the side of the house that you don't see from the street.

I sure would like to here any arguments for/against different styles of venting for our situation.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Bob, welcome to the forum. I am all for ridge vents as it is the best way, along with a equal number of soffit vents. This on vents: http://www.oikos.com/esb/30/atticvent.html

Notice not all ridge vents are equal, both in style, performance and net free area. http://files.buildsite.com/dbderived-f/airvent/derived_files/derived20936.pdf

And finally: http://books.google.com/books?id=Z8...=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9#PRA1-PA604,M1

It' not a hip roof, is it? Be safe, G


----------



## Bob_T (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and the information, GBAR!

It's a gable roof.
The links are very much appreciated and I've printed them for reference.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

WOW???

I am surprised that Home Depot was the only one who upgraded your ventilation specifications.

The links from Gbar state exactly what I promote all of the time.

The only Ridge Vent product I will allow to be used is the Shingle Vent II brand and style.

Just for your information, you should check out Home Depot Roof Complaints, especially for your area.

They subcontract everything out to very cheaply paid installers, yet charge a significant premium price.

Ed


----------



## Bob_T (Jun 20, 2009)

I sure appreciate the quick responses, I think I'm liking this place!

I'll be the first to admit I'm no expert at roofing. I first heard about ridge vents recently when I started to try and do my homework about the roofing that we are about to have done, and found some information online about ridge vents. When I look around at the homes in this area I don't see much of any ridge vents to tell you the truth.

Thanks for the heads up on Home Depot, I did a quick check online and find many complaints. I didn't see any complaints from the Tucson area and they are a big company so I'm not sure if the complaints I'm seeing compared to how many roofing jobs they do is an accurate picture of what I can expect from them? Never the less, I'm a little wary of using them now!

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

With ANY company that you decide to check into, go to at least 3 recent referenced jobs in your neighborhood and ask the home owners there how the contractor worked out for them.

Would they hire them again?

Was the job left clean each day?

Did they start when they promised they would?



Also, find a home owner who had a complaint with them and see how it was resolved.

That will tell you more than anything.

Ed


----------

